# Self-defence for the whole family!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Runslikedog actually reminded me of something, even though I haven't given it much thought thanks to other more pressing matters with the missus... but come to think of it...

What is the best self defense system for the whole family? Also do you believe it's good for kids to learn it - or just stick to playful wrestling for now?

Another forum recommended Krav Maga, Silat, Kali and JJJ - which seems to be the most effective systems on the street, I also read that BJJ is a definitive rape protection system since it's all ground fighting (though a part of me wonders what the missus will do to me if she learns BJJ... anti-rape? Pffft with her -> she will definitely USE the system TO RAPE the balls outta me).

I've been thinking about this since the missus was always going on about how she needs public affection last year - but for me, I like to keep a low profile on the streets. So I decided "Ok, but first - learn how to fight!" But I know she won't do it alone so we have to pick one to do together and hopefully our daughter can join us later. Which one?

Besides we need a hobby either than fighting and *ahem*, and I'm getting rusty too, street fighting is one thing, but a tried-and-true martial arts system, might be interesting!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

My son and I did Tae Kwon Do until we both reached black belt, but only because it was the most available martial arts in the area at the time. I also do a little boxing. Now that he's alsmost grown, he's less likely to want to come to the gym with me for sparring, though. In this day, I think its important for people to know how to protect themselves. I also think that some of the more recent styles of self defence would appeal to people more, and be more practical in real life emergencies. 

I pushed until my wife and daughter went through a local rape avoidance self defence also. Early in the marriage, some guys actually pulled out knives in a national park, obviously intending to rape my wife(as much as I try to tell myself they were checking me out, I just don't think so). I got lucky, and my crazy ape$hit act actually scared them off. That and breaking my hickory walking stick on one of their shoulders. There was a string of rapes in the park that summer. Wasn't hard to get her to enlist in the training later.

It seems like many guys wished they had more training, just watching people's response when they have fender benders. A few weeks ago, I was stuck in construction traffic, and two guys had been in a very mild fender bender on an adjoining street. They kept going at each other like roosters, but neither would get off the first punch. One guy, when the other would back off, would strut and hit his own car in his frustration. Looked just like a wierd mating ritual, with puffed up chests.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Always been a lover of good ol' kung fu. The best of it for family defense in my opinion is Dimuk Hwa Rang Do. A truncated version of complete Kung Fu that focuses on flowing movements and pressure point strikes. No power is needed to cause maximum incapacitation of the aggressor. (I had my ass handed to me plenty by little girls who had been studying it for a reasonably short time when I first started) It also encompasses defense against weapons. 

So in short, a quick easy escape for a less powerful combatant which also gives competence when facing down weapons.... perfect for kids and women alike. The deeper you get into it, the more damage you learn to inflict with less effort, quite the nasty tool to have in your arsenal.


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Whichever system you stick at would be the best,learn something for 10+ years and you will be better than 99.8% of people walking the street


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Halien

LOL! You scared them with a broken walking stick? Nonetheless it's good your missus got into some basic training. To be honest that's one thing I always worry about with my missus, she can be cunning and 'fight' with me but she's vulnerable in the street.

@Mephisto

Damn, that sounds like JJJ, bypasses the muscle system. Scary really. It sounds like a very rare style however, I've never heard of it before!

@LFC

Erm, don't think we have 10+ years though =/


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it terminal??


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Err what you mean by terminal?


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

You said you have not got long


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh no no, I just meant a system that has techniques easily applicable within a shorter time would be nice!


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Learn to run fast


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Can just imagine the missus running away with her heels in her hand going "aaaaaaaaaaaah" lol, heh reminds me of that time I got drunk and stripped nude in front of all our mates then ran outside to show off more with the missus chasing after me with a towel! Heh... *sighs* good times.

Sorry, brain went off a bit there...


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Just learn to be a nasty bastard..Read Geoff Thompsons stuff.
But of course nothing wrong with learning SD for hobby something to do together


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> @Halien
> 
> LOL! You scared them with a broken walking stick? Nonetheless it's good your missus got into some basic training. To be honest that's one thing I always worry about with my missus, she can be cunning and 'fight' with me but she's vulnerable in the street.


They came at us before I could pull my knife from the boot clip, so I hit the lead guy with a hickory walking stick, breaking his shoulder and the stick, then I had time to pull out the knife, and proceeded to laugh and scream like I had no sense. I learned to fight because my father was involved in local wagered fights, and pushed me into it at about sixteen.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn, they were probably thinkin "sheez, he must be a crazy m... f... lets go!" lol nice one, very lucky though. Defending yourself is one thing, defending yourself and others is another. 

Hell in this way, I kinda miss my first - she was a devastating fighter. Never had to worry about her - only when she dragged me into the fights she starts! lol


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

I've done a "practical" form of jujutsu since I was in the army, and my wife holds a third dan black belt in karate. She has just given up krav maga, since the centre where she was studying closed.

Both daughters have followed mum down the karate route, albeit without much more than cursory interest.

Both W and I anre very aware either of us could permanently disable the other more or less at the drop of a hat, so are very, very careful around one another physically.

We also both know that a lucky stab beats a black belt and that the best way to win a fight is to be somewhere else.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 9, 2011)

Read this book before you do anything:
Meditations on Violence: A Comparison of Martial Arts Training and Real World Violence by Rory Miller

It is one of the best discussions of martial arts and their applicability in real world violence as well as the nature of violence that I've ever read. It will help you to develop/define your criteria for selecting a martial arts system and instructor for your family's defense needs.


----------

